# شرح مبسط لجهاز Topcon أحد أنواع total station



## م/حسام الدين (3 مارس 2006)

Topcon: survey procedure​ 
*Setting up the Total Station*

*Leveling the instrument*

<LI class=Bullet>Center instrument above maker point using the optical plumb-bob, moving two legs of the tripod to maneuver the Total Station. <LI class=Bullet>Press tripod feet into ground.​
Center bull's eye level, first using tripod leg adjustments, then using the three knuckle screws for finer adjustment. After centering bull's eye, center line level, first using two knuckle screws concurrently; then turn Total Station 90 degrees, and use third knuckle screw to finally center the line level.​
*Preparing instrument*​
<LI class=Bullet>Connect the data collector with the 18 inch coiled cable to the Total Station. <LI class=Bullet>Turn on the Total Station (with data collector off). <LI class=Bullet>Break plane by moving scope up and down.​
Measure height of instrument with tape measure, to center mark on side of scope.​
​*Preparing data collector*

*Creating new data file*

<LI class=Bullet>Press F-2 "Collect data" <LI class=Bullet>Press F-1 "Job File" Type in Job File name followed by ENTER <LI class=Bullet>Press F-2 "Job Prompt" Select FIELDM followed by ENTER. <LI class=Bullet>Press F-3. <LI class=Bullet>Enter JOB I.D. <LI class=Bullet>Enter JOB # <LI class=Bullet>Enter PARTY CHIEF​
Enter INSTRUMENT ID -- goes to next screen​
​ 


*Adding to existing data file*

<LI class=Bullet>Press F-2 "Collect data" <LI class=Bullet>Press F-1 "Job File" Use arrows to select file. Press ENTER. <LI class=Bullet>Press F-3.​
Press F-1.-- goes to next screen​
*Obtaining first back sight for Total Station*​
<LI class=Bullet>Enter OCC. PT# (occupied point, normally numbered 1) <LI class=Bullet>Enter OCC. ID (occupied point id., descriptive label for marker point) <LI class=Bullet>Enter INST. (instrument height) in meters. <LI class=Bullet>Enter OCC.NORTH. Press ENTER to accept default, or type in new north coordinate. <LI class=Bullet>Enter OCC.EAST <LI class=Bullet>Enter OCC.ELEV <LI class=Bullet>Press ENTER <LI class=Bullet>Enter Back sighting point, normally point number 0. <LI class=Bullet>Enter Azimuth of back sighting point. <LI class=Bullet>Aim Total Station at back sighting point and press enter of data collector. <LI class=Bullet>Press F1 for Angles. The azimuth on the Total Station LCD should show the entered azimuth. <LI class=Bullet>Recheck the back sighting point in scope, and press ENTER on data collector.​
Angles in both horizontal and vertical direction are shown in the LCD.​
​*Obtaining sighting with the Total Station*

<LI class=Bullet>Next point # will be shown in the LCD, it will increment up, press enter to accept next point or use digit keys to change point #. <LI class=Bullet>Enter _ID_ (target point description). <LI class=Bullet>Enter _Target Height_ (in meters). <LI class=Bullet>Collect next point appears, enter _COARSE_ (F2). <LI class=Bullet>Continue acquiring (Y/N question). Yes continues, No repeats at section 2.3.. <LI class=Bullet>Collect _TOPO POINTS _(F3). <LI class=Bullet>Enter _OCC.PT# _(what point is the Total Station at). <LI class=Bullet>Enter _OCC.ID_ (Same as before). <LI class=Bullet>Enter _INST.HEIGHT_ (in meters).​
Instrument will enter auto mode, if the target height does not change, then use F1 to acquire target, if rod height or data label is changed, use F2 to obtain a new topo point.​
*Closing down the Total Station*​
<LI class=Bullet>Hit F0 to exit to top menu. <LI class=Bullet>Enter Y to query "Exit <Y/N>" <LI class=Bullet>Enter Y to query "Generate NEZ <Y/N>"​
At top menu, turn Total Station off.​
*Moving instrument*​
<LI class=Bullet>Move station to new point. <LI class=Bullet>Set up as described in sections 1.1 and 1.2. <LI class=Bullet>Back sight on previously shot point, following instruction in section 2.2.​
Follow instructions in section 3.0​
*Down Loading Data*​
<LI class=Bullet>Log on to a DEC station with FC-4 connected to /dev/tty0 (at the rear) via RS-232 cable. <LI class=Bullet>Turn on FC-4 <LI class=Bullet>Enter "File Manager" (F-3) <LI class=Bullet>Select "Data Transfer" (F-2) <LI class=Bullet>Select "Send A File" (F-1) <LI class=Bullet>Select "Send FC-4 Data" (F-1) <LI class=Bullet>At prompt type pcomm (to start Pro Comm program). <LI class=Bullet>Type <ctrl>A D select TOPCON from menu <LI class=Bullet>Type <ctrl>A N select ASCII (#6) <LI class=Bullet>Type in FILENAME then press RETURN <LI class=Bullet>Use FC-4 arrow keys to select data file then press ENTER... <LI class=Bullet>When finished transfering file press Enter to send a new file​
Repeat:​
Type <ctrl>A N select ASCII (#6)​ 
Type in FILENAME then press RETURN

Use FC-4 arrow keys to select data file then press ENTER..

until all files are transfered.

<LI class=Bullet>Exit out of Pro Comm. Type <ctrl>A X.​
If problems arise in transfering data be sure to check that the FC-4 and ProComm have the same settings "N (parity not checked) 8 (data bits) 1 (stop bit)" and the same baud rate. Baud rates of 9600 and higher have been known to have problems in transfering all the data in a file.​
*Preparing Data Files for MATLAB.*​
<LI class=Bullet>Using a xxxx.n file from the Topcon. (NEZ files).​
Type the following at the Unix prompt:​
tr `012\' ` ` <xxxx.n >xxxx.txt​ 
in other words-- tr (a Unix command) (one space) ` (single quote) 012\ (ASCII code for a carriage return) ' ` (a single quote, followed by a space and another single quote) ` (then a space followed another single quote) < filename (`less than' character and input file name) >filename ( `greater than' character followed by output file name).



The above converts the Topconto a single string. 

Use NOTEPAD (dxnotepad) or other file editor to insert a carriage return after each data lable in the file.​
This converts the file to five columns containing:​ 
| Point Number | Northings | Eastings | Elevation | Data Label |


----------



## ahmedlutfi (1 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو المساعدة في كيفية استعمال الداتا كوليكتر الداخلية لجهاز توب كون 1310
وشكرا


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (1 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ العزيز احمد لطفي
ارجو التوضيح أكثر حتى اتمكن من مساعدتك

كيفية استعمال الداتا كوليكتر؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماذا تعني بكلمة استعمال
هل هو تنزيلها على الكمبيوتر و معالجتها !!!


----------



## ahmedlutfi (2 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ عدنان: 
انا اسال عن كيفية ادخال نقاط الرصد الميداني الى الداتا بدلا من التسجيل اليدوي في دفتر الميدان


----------



## اكرم جبار (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو ارسال نسخة بالعربي اذ امكن وشكرا


----------



## ايمن_غزالى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ م/ حسام الدين
بعد التحية
مش ممكن يكون الشرح دا بالعربى حتى تتم الاستفادة
و شكرا،،،،،،


----------



## اكرم جبار (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ حسام الدين لقد ترجمة النسخة الى العربية


----------



## اكرم جبار (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى ارجو ارشادي عن تصميم جسر مشاة حديدي معلق بدون ركائز بطول 30متر


----------



## الحليسي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جيد جدا بس لو كان بالعربي


----------



## سليمان مساح (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الى المهندس حسام الدين 
السلام عليكم.
ارجو توضيح المعلومات عن Total Stationبالعربي لكي نستفيد ازيد.
علما بانني اشتريت هذا الجهاز قبل ايام . وانا اعرف كيفية رفع العوارض بهذا الجهاز ولكن نا ضعيف جدا في اسقاط العوارض لذا ارجو التوضيح وشكرا.


----------



## sosohoho (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو لمن لدية شرح الاجهزة باللغة العربية ((total staion))وضعها على الموقع مع الشكررررررررررررر


----------



## حويزي (25 أبريل 2007)

رجو لمن لدية شرح الاجهزة باللغة العربية ((total staion))وضعها على الموقع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (27 أبريل 2007)

رائع جدا ومشكور شرح ولا اجمل


----------



## احمد الشطري (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن احد يساعدني في شرح لجهاز توتل ستيشن
:60:


----------



## عبد الناصر07 (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على الشرح ولكن ممكن تعيده لنا بالعربي


----------



## الجنرااال (8 يونيو 2007)

من فضلك ممكن تشرحه بالعربى


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مع اني لم استطع قراءته كاملا حيث ان نوع الخط لم يظهر عندي واضحا
مع الشكر


----------



## delof2008 (13 أغسطس 2007)

ممكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن لو سمحتو شرح بالعربــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## عصام قاسم (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي الشرح


----------



## alrahede (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
والله الشرح كويس بس لو كان في العربي :86:


----------



## وليد جامل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

احمد الشطري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن احد يساعدني في شرح لجهاز توتل ستيشن
> :60:


 ممكن سرعه الرد لمن يريد الشرح با لعربي


----------



## نورالبغداديه (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على الشرح ولكن ممكن تعيده لنا بالعربي


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على الشرح ولكن ممكن تعيده لنا بالعربي


----------



## اسير القدر (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد النمورى (4 مارس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## كاظم الطائي (6 مارس 2008)

*thankyou*

thankyou for you


----------



## كاظم الطائي (6 مارس 2008)

*thank you*

thankyou very much


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (29 مارس 2008)

ياريت تبطلوا فزلكة وتشرحوا بالعربى احنا مش خواجات


----------



## ساجدسامح (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اكرم جبار (10 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم ارجو ارسال نسخه بالغه العربيه ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

بس لو ممكن نسخه معربه


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء ترجمة الشرح إلى اللغة العربية حتى تكون الفائدة أكبر
مع خالص تحياتي للمهندس حسام الدين


----------



## حسام يونس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الجهاز رقمه كام لو سمحت 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوريييين


----------



## ضبعان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

Topcon gts 601:56:


----------



## المهندس احمد عادل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اتمنى عند شرح الاجهزة المساحية او البرامج عموما ان يكون الشرح مدعما بالصور وبالبساطة وان يكون باللغتين مش شرح مجرد نقل من الكتاب


----------



## engmhd2002 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

dfgsdfgsdfg


----------



## وسام المصرى (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*مترجم عربى احسن*

---------------------------- ------------------------------ 




Topcon : إجراء دراسة استقصائية 

إنشاء محطة المجموع 

الإستواء الصك 
<LIclass=Bullet> صك مركز صانع النقطة أعلاه باستخدام البصرية راسيا بين بوب ، تتحرك القدمين من ترايبود المناورة التام لمحطة. <LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة ترايبود قدم إلى الأرض. 
مركز عين الثور المستوى ، المحطة الأولى باستخدام ترايبود التعديلات ، ثم باستخدام مسامير ثلاث برجمة الدقيقة للتسوية. بعد تركز عين الثور ، مستوى خط الوسط ، الأولى استخدام برجمة مسامير اثنين بشكل متزامن ؛ ثم محطة تحويل المجموع 90 درجة ، واستخدام الثالثة برجمة برغي أخيرا إلى مستوى خط الوسط. 
إعداد صك 
<LIclass=Bullet> الاتصال جمع البيانات مع 18 بوصة ملفوف الكابل إلى المحطة المجموع. <LIclass=Bullet> بدورها على المجموع محطة (مع قبالة جمع البيانات). <LIclass=Bullet> استراحة الطائرة بالتحرك في نطاق صعودا وهبوطا. 
أداة للقياس الارتفاع مع شريط قياس ، لمركز علامة على الجانب من نطاق. 
إعداد جمع البيانات 

إنشاء ملف بيانات جديدة 
<LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة واو - 2 "جمع البيانات" <LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة إف 1 "الوظائف الملف" في نوع الوظيفة اسم الملف ثم ادخل <LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة واو - 2 "العمل الفوري" اختر FIELDM تليها مفتاح الإدخال. <LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة واو - 3. <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل العمل في وظيفة دال. <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل العمل في وظيفة # <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل زعيم الحزب 
أدخل صك الهوية -- يذهب إلى الشاشة التالية 



مشيرا إلى البيانات الموجودة ملف 
<LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة واو - 2 "جمع البيانات" <LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة إف 1 "الوظائف الملف" استخدام السهام لاختيار ملف. اضغط مفتاح الإدخال. <LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة واو - 3. 
الصحافة واو - 1.-- يذهب إلى الشاشة التالية 
الحصول على بالنا لأول مرة محطة المجموع 
<LIclass=Bullet> أدخل أورينت. # حزب العمال (نقطة المحتلة ، وعادة المرقمة 1) <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل أورينت. رقم تعريف (هوية النقطة المحتلة. ، وصفي للالعلامة علامة نقطة) <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل إنست. (صك الارتفاع) في متر. <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل OCC.NORTH. اضغط مفتاح الإدخال لقبول التقصير ، أو نوع جديد في شمال تنسيق. <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل OCC.EAST <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل OCC.ELEV <LIclass=Bullet> اضغط مفتاح الإدخال <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل العودة رؤية النقطة ، عادة عدد 0 نقطة. <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل السمت من نقطة رؤية الظهر. <LIclass=Bullet> الهدف المجموع محطة في رؤية عودة نقطة والصحافة من دخول هواة جمع البيانات. <LIclass=Bullet> الصحافة F1 للزوايا. وقد سمت على المجموع محطة شاشات الكريستال السائل ينبغي أن تبين دخلت السمت. <LIclass=Bullet> إعادة تدقيق الظهر في نطاق رؤية نقطة ، واضغط مفتاح الإدخال على جمع البيانات. 
زوايا في كل من الاتجاه الأفقي والرأسي وتظهر في شاشات الكريستال السائل. 
الحصول على رؤية مع محطة المجموع 
<LIclass=Bullet> النقطة التالية # وسوف يعرض في شاشات الكريستال السائل ، وسوف تصل الزيادة ، ودخول الصحافة لقبول النقطة التالية أو استخدام مفاتيح الأرقام لتغيير نقطة #. <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل رقم الهوية (الهدف وصف نقطة). <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل الهدف الطول (بالأمتار). <LIclass=Bullet> جمع النقطة التالية يبدو ، دخول الخشنة (F2). <LIclass=Bullet> الاستمرار في الحصول على (نعم / لا السؤال). نعم لا يزال ، لا يكرر في الباب 2.3.. <LIclass=Bullet> جمع TOPO نقطة (F3). <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل OCC.PT # (هي ما نقطة محطة في المجموع). <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل OCC.ID (كما كانت عليه من قبل). <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل INST.HEIGHT (في متر). 
صك ستدخل السيارات واسطة ، إذا كان الهدف ذروة لا تغيير ، ثم استخدام F1 للحصول على الهدف ، إذا رود ذروة أو العلامة هو تغيير البيانات ، استخدام F2 للحصول على جديد topo نقطة. 
إغلاق محطة المجموع 
<LIclass=Bullet> هيت F0 إلى الخروج إلى الأعلى. <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل استفسار لصاد "الخروج <Y/N>" <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل استفسار لصاد "توليد نيز <Y/N>" 
في الأعلى ، قبالة محطة تحويل المجموع. 
الانتقال صك 
<LIclass=Bullet> نقل محطة جديدة لهذه النقطة. <LIclass=Bullet> إنشاء النحو الوارد وصفه في الأقسام 1.1 و 1.2. <LIclass=Bullet> العودة عن بالنا في السابق النار على نقطة ، بعد تعليمات في القسم 2.2. 
اتبع التعليمات في القسم 3.0 
بانخفاض تحميل البيانات 
<LIclass=Bullet> ادخل على لدجن مع محطة أف سي متصلة - 4 / dev/tty0 (في العمق) جمهورية صربسكا - 232 عبر الكابل. <LIclass=Bullet> اتجه على أف سي - 4 <LIclass=Bullet> أدخل "مدير الملفات" (واو - 3) <LIclass=Bullet> حدد "نقل البيانات") و - 2) <LIclass=Bullet> اختر "إرسال ملف") و - 1) <LIclass=Bullet> اختر "أرسل أف سي - 4 البيانات") و - 1) <LIclass=Bullet> وفي الفوري نوع pcomm (لبدء برنامج برو بالاتصالات). <LIclass=Bullet> نوع <ctrl>ميلادي TOPCON اختر من القائمة <LIclass=Bullet> نوع <ctrl>إجراء اختيار أسكي (# 6) <LIclass=Bullet> النوع في اسم الملف ثم اضغط على العودة <LIclass=Bullet> أف سي - 4 استخدام مفاتيح الأسهم لتحديد ملف البيانات ثم اضغط مفتاح الإدخال... <LIclass=Bullet> وعند الانتهاء من نقل ملف الصحافة أدخل لارسال ملف جديد 
أكرر : 
نوع <ctrl>لا يوجد اختيار أسكي (# 6) 

نوع في اسم الملف ثم اضغط على العودة 

أف سي - 4 استخدام مفاتيح الأسهم لتحديد ملف البيانات ثم اضغط مفتاح الإدخال.. 

حتى نقل جميع الملفات. 
<LIclass=Bullet> الخروج من برو بالاتصالات. وهناك نوع <ctrl>العاشر. 
إذا تنشأ مشاكل في نقل البيانات للتحقق مما لا شك فيه أن لجنة التيسير - 4 وProComm لها نفس إعدادات "نون (التكافؤ لم يوقف عند حده) 8 (البيانات معاهدات الاستثمار الثنائية) 1 (وقف بت)" ونفس معدل الباود. الباود معدلات أعلى من 9600 وكان يعرف أن لها مشاكل في نقل جميع البيانات في الملف. 
إعداد ملفات البيانات لMATLAB. 
<LIclass=Bullet> باستخدام ملف xxxx.n من Topcon. (نيز الملفات). 
نوع التالية في يونكس السريع : 
012 آر '\' '' <xxxx.n> xxxx.txt 

وبعبارة أخرى -- آر (أ يونيكس القيادة) (واحد الفضاء) '(اقتبس واحدة) 012 \ (أسكي رمز لعودة النقل)' '(واحد اقتبس ، تليها الفضاء وآخر واحد اقتبس)' (ثم أ الفضاء ثم آخر واحد اقتبس) <اسم الملف ( 'أقل من' الطابع ومدخلات اسم الملف)> اسم الملف ( `أكبر من' الطابع تليها الناتج اسم الملف). 



أعلاه بتحويل Topconto سلسلة واحدة. 
استخدام نوتة (dxnotepad) أو غيرها من ملف تحرير النقل تضاف إلى العودة بعد كل lable البيانات في الملف. 
تحويل هذا الملف إلى خمسة أعمدة يتضمن ما يلي : 

| عدد نقاط | Northings


----------



## سليمان مساح (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ وسام المصري اشكرك على هدا التعب ولكن مع الاسف لم ولن افهم من مقالتك شيأ......


----------



## mehdi_b10 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الناصر07 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على الشرح ولكن ممكن تعيده لنا بالعربي


----------



## افون (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا لهذة المعلومات بس لو ممكن نسخة عربى م/محمد العدوى مهندس مساحة (مساح)كلية اداب جامعة طنطا 0161321880 وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## hamzeh (13 مايو 2009)

مشكووور على الشرح المفصل


----------



## ahmedoh607 (8 يوليو 2009)

ممكن يا اخ حسام نسخه للشرح بالعربى او اى حد من الاخوة على ايميلى [email protected]


----------



## sam esam (12 سبتمبر 2009)

kggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## محمد راجح الفحل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ارجوا من الزملاء المهندسين ارسال شرح لبرنامج الاوتوكاد 2010 وياريت يكون نسخه عربيه ولكم جزير الشكر 
 م . محمد راجح الفحل


----------



## بلال ترياقي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو الترجمه الى العربيه و التوضيح


----------



## احمد البحطيطى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedlutfi (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الجهود ونريد شرح اكثر توضيح اذا امكن


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (2 يناير 2010)

ارجو ارسال نسخة بالعربي


----------



## اكرم جبار (11 يناير 2010)

رجاءا نريد توضيح اكثر


----------



## shadi-ayman (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## durghaam (7 فبراير 2010)

الكناب غير واضح


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

مقدمه عامه في علم المساحه


----------



## عمر التمودي (5 مايو 2010)

*سلام*

مشكور جدا


----------



## عمر التمودي (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا اخي لكن ممكن شرح بالعربي لكيفية تحميل الملفات من الكمبيوتر الى الجهاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العتابي (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اني بصراحه لا اجيد العمل على total station topcon فارجو من اصحاب الخبره اعطائي دوره متكامله ومفصله واتمنى ان تكون فيديو مع العلم الجهاز الشائع عندنا بالعراق هوه جهاز gts230 وجهاز720gts gts راجيا من الله سعت صدوركم وعدم رفض طلبي املا ان اخرج من المنتدى قادر على العمل على الجهاز .


----------



## مصطفى جنو (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم ارجو شرح باللغة العربية لانى اريد ان ادرس علم المساحة والتوتال استيشن بعمق اكبر لو تفضلت على لانى مبتدا فى هذا العلم


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​


----------



## armen_s_99 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الشرح كيفية خزن النقاط و انزامها على pc و استخدامها
و هل يحتاج الى جرنامج خاص


----------



## armen_s_99 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو شرح كيفية خزن النقاط و انزالها على pc
و هل يحتاج ذلك الى برنامج ؟
و شكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـك**
**بارك الله فيك*​ ​


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 يناير 2011)

اعزائي المهندسين ارجو منكم الاستماع الى اصواتنا نريد ان امكن شرح لجهاز التوتل استيشن توتل استيشن


----------



## haider naeem (13 فبراير 2011)

كيف يمكن استخدام الاحداثيات في الجهاز


----------



## حاتم كريم الخزاعي (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سمكو (16 مارس 2011)

المهندس حسام الدين
السلام عليكم
أرجو تزويدنا عن كيفية تحويل فايلات (pdf )الهندسية الى فايلات(dwg) لكي نتمكن من العمل فيه وجزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## swrani (16 مارس 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في طريقة ادخال الاحداثيات واستعمالها والتحويل الى زاوية على جهاز topcon 225


----------



## RABIYI LHOUSSAINE (16 مارس 2011)

je veux l'explication en français SVP merci


----------



## noor-noor (12 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## noor-noor (17 يوليو 2011)

لو كان الشرح بالعربي اعتقد كان الاستفادة اكثر 
يسلموا


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (18 يوليو 2011)

( اللهم اغفرله ذنوبه )/(الشكرالجزيل )= انشاء الله الرحمه


----------



## المهندس المجد (22 يوليو 2011)

شكراللجميع نأمل تزويدنا بشرح مفصل لجهاز gts-230n


----------



## كاكا مصطفى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وان شاء ربي ان يجعل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مهندس ديدو (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اى مسا عدة بخصوص جهاز ال gts-235 انا موجود


----------



## كهخغاتعلبع (6 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## engineer shn (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا نتمى أن تكون بالعربي حتى يكون الاستفادة أكثر


----------



## eng.salman76 (24 فبراير 2012)

ارجو بيان كيفية استخدام جهاز التوتل ستيشن توب كون اذا سمحتم


----------



## اكرم جبار (24 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز اشتريت جهاز التوتل نوع توب كون 7500 ارجو ارشادي الى طريقه عمل الجهاز والشرح بالعربي اذا امكن


----------



## مازن ابوحيه (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور على المجهود .. ياريت الشرح لو بالعربي


----------



## علي الدبس (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكور 

[/FONT]*


----------



## imadkerm (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## علي الدبس (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو ارسال نسخة بالعربي اذ امكن وشكرا .........................................
*[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------

